# can you please identify the breed, just need confirmation



## ijlal (Jan 6, 2010)

ive been told this one is a persian cat but after seeing persian cats on a few sites im thinking otherwise.
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4902/dsc00260xs.jpg
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/258/dsc01192kt.jpg


and plz identify this one too, its very unclear but it has blue eyes, is this a traditional siamese?









_edited by doodlebug...the first 2 photos are beyond huge, I have removed the image tags but left the links. Please resize them to meet the forum requirement of 800 x 600 pixels if you want to display them here. _


----------



## ijlal (Jan 6, 2010)

oops, most of the forums i go on have auto resizing of the pics, sorry


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi! Yeah, the pics are pretty big!

Unfortunately, without breeders certificates and registration documents, the kitties would be 
simple domestic short/long hair cats. The pointed one does look like a Siamese, though almost 
any cat (common tabbies) can carry the pointed gene and pass it to their offspring. That cat 
being held absolutely carried a homozygous pair of recessive pointed genes, causing it to show 
Siamese-type markings.
The white kitty with the mis-matched eyes, I think is lovely. I much prefer its' face over the 
smoosh-faced Persians that have a flat face. Again, there really isn't a way to tell for certain 
unless you have papers (official breeding/registering) documents that state so definitively.
The various genes that govern characteristics are out there if a wide array of combinations 
and it is fairly easy for kitties to have various combinations and look like many different breeds. 
But simply looking like a breed doesn't make it that breed (_in the absence of specific genetic 
traits_) it is just a similarity. Perhaps not pure coincidence, but possibly influenced by pure 
blood somewhere in the background.
Both are beautifull cats. :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow! What beautiful cats! 

That's all you need to know.


----------



## ijlal (Jan 6, 2010)

oh i see, thanx a bunch


----------

